# Cubis coil/Shop



## Yaz (31/1/17)

Hi

Are there any vape shops in specifically Rondebosch/Observatory who sells Cubis coils?
I need to buy in a few

Thanks


----------



## Chris du Toit (31/1/17)

@MarkK and the guys over at Juicy Joes in Durbanville stock the Cubis coils in 0.5, 0.6 and 1.5ohm, they also offer same day local delivery for R40

Reactions: Like 1


----------

